

Groupon Buys Mob.ly, Opens Silicon Valley Office - coderdude
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/05/groupon-buys-mob-ly-opens-silicon-valley-office/

======
pchristensen
"And Chicago is still super cool. Did you know that we have the largest water
filtration plant in the continental United States? Great city, can't
understand why people wouldn't want to move here, but whatever..."

WTF? I'm sure glad that Chicago has such a persuasive spokesperson.

~~~
evansolomon
Your "..." actually left out a useful part of the sentence, "— now we’re in
the Valley too." This is simply a humorous way to point out that it was harder
to recruit people to Chicago than it would have been to Silicon Valley.
Indicting him for that seems pretty extreme to me.

~~~
pchristensen
My comment was tongue in cheek. If Groupon IPOs or sells for a bajillion
dollars it will do more for internet companies in Chicago than anything I can
think of, ever.

~~~
DilipJ
They already have a billion plus valuation, thanks to the investment by the
Russian money laundering operation DST.

I really don't think location matters so much when it comes to dot coms. If
you can get traction and revenue, does it really matter where you're located?

~~~
mwerty
Why are you calling it a money laundering operation? Are they not legit or are
you just being casual?

~~~
DilipJ
Its majority owned by an oligarch named Usmanov. Like most of his fellow post-
Soviet oligarchs, they've been trying very hard to funnel their undeserved
wealth out of Russia and into Western assets and banks. I guess it's some
consolation that this money is ending up in the hands of Silicon Valley (or
Chicago, in the case of Groupon), instead of it just going to British soccer
teams and yachts in the Riviera.

